# Art preview thread!



## Morrus (May 28, 2009)

The 4E version of the saga includes some brand new full-colour art not found in the original version. From time to time, I'll post a piece here ahead of time.

Today, meet Torrent, standing outside the Poison Apple Pub in Gate Pass!


----------



## EugeneZ (May 29, 2009)

How excellent. I make Fantasy Grounds 2 tokens for my games and I try to always use nice full-color art rather than rely on cropped photos of WotC tokens. I was just wondering what I would do for Torrent since she's going to be a around a while... assuming she survives. Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Inquisitor Boreus at the farmhouse.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Just a quick note - the first adventure is now available.


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Jun 2, 2009)

Morrus, this sounds like thirty levels of 4e awesome. 

But since I can't check it out before I buy it, will you folks be offering the ability to buy the first module and if I did like it then get something off the subscription for the rest or some such? I noticed this was present on the 3e ones, but saw nothing on  the 4e and was interested is all.

Still, even if it isn't, it looks cool as heck.

-Ashrum


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2009)

Art looks good, Russ.  Gonna check this out.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Tiljann on the forest bridge:


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 29, 2009)

*New battlemap teaser for WotBS #2*

Hi All,
This is some of what you will encounter in the Fire Forest. I won't tell you where or what!!!


----------

